# Anybody have a mother or parent who never compliments them, but...



## ilovemusic89

My mom seems to tell me how "oh, i met this very pretty girl your age while out and i told her, 'you look so pretty'...blah blah" enviably, and never once considers to compliment me on anything. I mean it seems like she does this on purpose, as she knows that I'm dealing with body image issues and self esteem problems...i don't know if she realizes that her comments are hurting my feelings. I feel like the ugly daughter who has to listen to how great everything would be if i were pretty....

She treats me like some kind of servant around the house and blames me for everything, while my little siblings don't get as much criticism, when they should be...She expects me to eat well and gain some more weight (she thinks i'm thin, when i'm really normal weight), when she never attempts to once cook for the family and never even tries to buy groceries. 

She makes me hate myself even more. 
Why does she do this? I wish she could just not say anything to me ever, it would be better than talking about other girls that are smarter/prettier/better than me....

I have no friends nor ever had a boyfriend, and it seems like my looks are to blame even more.

anybody relate?


----------



## LowCountryTransplant

While I can't relate I also can't help but wonder if in actuality you're super hot and your mom is just jealous, trying to knock you down a peg by talking about the physical attractiveness of other girls?? Would also explain why you claim to not have any friends (they are also jealous, don't want you stealing all their men) nor have had a boyfriend (the pretty ones are usually quite lonely because they're too intimidating to approach). And the fact that you're getting Cinderella'd by your mom is further evidence of my theory!

Just an observation!

I only hope you can take this frustration and focus it into working towards getting out on your own and have more control over the positivity or negativity of your living situation.


----------



## ilovemusic89

LowCountryTransplant said:


> While I can't relate I also can't help but wonder if in actuality you're super hot and your mom is just jealous, trying to knock you down a peg by talking about the physical attractiveness of other girls?? Would also explain why you claim to not have any friends (they are also jealous, don't want you stealing all their men) nor have had a boyfriend (the pretty ones are usually quite lonely because they're too intimidating to approach). And the fact that you're getting Cinderella'd by your mom is further evidence of my theory!
> 
> Just an observation!
> 
> I only hope you can take this frustration and focus it into working towards getting out on your own and have more control over the positivity or negativity of your living situation.


No, i'm pretty certain i don't fall into the category of "attractiveness" that makes women jealous...I don't know, i think im pretty average looking, i have my good and bad days. 
sigh, i just wish i had a more considerate mom, not one who makes me feel like the ugliest piece of **** on earth...


----------



## LowCountryTransplant

Well first off you can't dismiss my theory if you don't know 100% for sure that you're not attractive. "Pretty certain" and "I think" are far from definitive. And let's be honest, I'm sure a lot of people here don't give themselves much of a break or are very fair when evaluating themselves. 

Second, you said yourself you have "good days." So there are times you feel good about your appearance. Based on what I've seen in these forums if you're able to compliment yourself like that then you should try and remember it when someone says things that get you down.

Sometimes when I happen to be around a mirror I'll take the time to square up, snap-point gesture at my reflection and throw out a "I'd do me" with a sly smile. It's fun, you should try it.


----------



## DarrellLicht

My mom was that way with my sisters. 

I think you need to call her out on her crap. Or else she'll make you miserable for the rest of your life. 

My mom acted in a similar way because it was the way grandma was with her, and she never confronted her. She has since passed away (grandma), no consolation was reached and a LIFETIME had gone by.


----------



## NomadSoul

When my mom starts talking ****, I give her a "you're not worth my time" kind of look and go back to my room.


----------



## TobeyJuarez

I never had parents who complimented me at all... When I graduated elementary with the highest test scores in English my dad said "make sure it stays that way" and my mother said "cool"... And that's when I gave up on actually trying in school... Or at most things really


----------



## flyingmintbunny

*Completely Agree ~*

This relates to me so much! My parents says things like this to me all of the time, it breaks my heart. I cry every night nearly as she always compliments my siblings too. "Oh Ruby you look so much like your sister . . ." she looks at me and glares " . . . Just prettier and thinner" Oh thanks so much mum . . .:mum I completely understand where you're coming from ~:|


----------

